# Pens (dont have an album yet)



## Rojo22 (Jul 19, 2006)

Here are some of my plastics that I have done to date.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is a few of the wood cigars that I have done (just a few, when I get an album, I will post more)



<br />


----------



## DWK5150 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice collection you got there.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is a unique design I tried last weekend.  Didnt work out exactly like I wanted, but it was a happy accident (design opportunity).  Anyway learned from the experience and hope to get a "perfect" one my next try.  I will be experimenting with the segmentation stuff for the next few months.....

The field is avidore, the ends and vines are purpleheart, and the "dots" are bloodwood.  I liked the way the avidore kept the "highlights" from the bloodwood.  Sorry the picture is so dark, I might retry these pictures when the album comes up with more light.




<br />


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey,
 NIce stuff. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dario (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice collection indeed!

Good job!


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 19, 2006)

Another segmentation experiment.  I way underestimated the "field" colors when I glued them together.  I was ready to throw them away, but the wife said she liked them, so they were made into a pen and pencil set.  They are exact opposites of each other.  

I need help keeping the "stuff" out of the avidore.  I used DNA to get some of it out, but didnt get it all.  The bloodwood was typical in that it "bled" out into the field.  Again a learning experience, but it was fun.  Next time I will make the "darts" smaller so the field will be bigger when turned.

The main bodies are avidore, bloodwood, and black dyed maple.  Again the photo is not the best, so I will try a better one when the album comes up.



<br />


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 19, 2006)

A close up of the pen.



<br />


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 19, 2006)

A couple of corian pens.



<br />


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok last set.  These are "other" pen kits.  I usually like to do the cigars for customer models, but these I use to show differnt type kits.



<br />


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 19, 2006)

MAN!! nice work on all! I really like your segmentations they are very creative!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice pens! I like the segmented one the most.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 19, 2006)

They all look very nice.  I too like the segmentations; they remind me of stuff a former member here used to do.


----------



## Radman (Jul 19, 2006)

I've turned the same yellow acrylic in a cigar as you (top photo) but I used a black chrome kit and it really popped.  Enjoyed your segmenting work the most.
[8D]


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Fangar (Jul 19, 2006)

You know all you have to do to get an album is to make one right?

Fangar


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 19, 2006)

What a great collection of pens, nice work.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 19, 2006)

All in all, that's some nice work, Robert! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 19, 2006)

Fangar, I was reading the directions that are posted on the site, and I was going to send an email asking for one.  I didnt realize you could just go out and create one.  Sorry for being high maintenance.

I just loaded all of these and a few more over in the photo album.  Thanks for the kind words everyone, and if anyone has some technical advice, please let me know, I would like to improve my technics and results.....


----------



## challagan (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent work! Beautiful group of pens!! 

Corey


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Jul 20, 2006)

they all look good to me nice work get that album up and running[]


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 20, 2006)

Is the pink one on the right a home brew?


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 20, 2006)

huntersilver

Nope, I bought it from Craft Supplies when they were in town with the woodshow.  I will look up the pattern in their catalog this evening and send you the pattern name.  Women love the color combo, and apparently there is a sorority that uses the same colors, and I have had interest from that group as well.  The one pictured I had to pry out of my wifes hand long enough to take pictures of.  That is her personal pen, along with the silver cigar corian pictured below.  If I ask to see them, I have to sign a check out paper...LOL...


----------



## chigdon (Jul 20, 2006)

This one I think is really nice.  It is original and simple (ie not too busy).



> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br />Here is a unique design I tried last weekend.  Didnt work out exactly like I wanted, but it was a happy accident (design opportunity).  Anyway learned from the experience and hope to get a "perfect" one my next try.  I will be experimenting with the segmentation stuff for the next few months.....
> 
> The field is avidore, the ends and vines are purpleheart, and the "dots" are bloodwood.  I liked the way the avidore kept the "highlights" from the bloodwood.  Sorry the picture is so dark, I might retry these pictures when the album comes up with more light.
> ...


----------



## Pipes (Jul 21, 2006)

Great work []





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 21, 2006)

Chigdon, thanks for the generous comments, after seeing your work, I have a long way to go my friend....LOL...


----------



## OSCAR15 (Jul 23, 2006)

very nice work!


----------

